# Advice on Ear Crop



## Danny7600 (Nov 21, 2009)

I found a vet that will do it all the way up to 6 Months, Dr Lebounty. The longer i wait the shorter the crop gets and the more money it costs. I am just wondering if this will change my dogs attitude, he has such a great attitude now i don't want him to get all mean or anything. And i heard about something called "head shy" can someone educate me on this term i haven't heard this before. I just don't want to go drop down 3 bills and my dog be a a whole different dog with a bad attitude and take the chance of him wanting to snap or bite anyone. Advice please! 

Thanks 

Daniel Basham


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

First, how old is your pup? I've never had a dog get head shy from a crop, but then I've never crop a dog past 13 week.


----------



## dylokjai (Nov 9, 2009)

Elvisfink said:


> First, how old is your pup? I've never had a dog get head shy from a crop, but then I've never crop a dog past 13 week.


Sorry OP! but i gotta ask

Elvisfink i see 714 socal on your location, where do you get your dogs ear crop at?


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

dylokjai said:


> Sorry OP! but i gotta ask
> 
> Elvisfink i see 714 socal on your location, where do you get your dogs ear crop at?


Dr. Jezbera
Riverside Animal Hospital
(951) 683-4200
6162 Magnolia Ave, Riverside, CA 92506-2522
$225 No post care


----------



## Danny7600 (Nov 21, 2009)

hes just a little over 4 months. I got him on sept 16th and he was 8 weeks. So hes about 15-16 weeks i believe.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I have had older dogs done and never had an issue with them being head shy or have any other issues.

Personally I have never even had one care that their ears where gone or show any notice they had just had surgery.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Ive seen pups as young as 3 weeks cropped, and pups as old as a year. All turned out just fine...


----------



## tablerock (Oct 15, 2009)

The recommended age is 10-13 weeks, but they can be done older...as you said the crop gets shorter and the price goes up.

It is much easier and costs the vet less to put a 10 week old pup than a 6 month old pup.

The crop gets shorter because the cartiledge in the ear begins to harden and form the 'thicker' area of the ear which has to be taken into consideration with an older pup.

If Lebounty has time a.s.a.p. I suggest getting in. His office is pretty busy, but waiting is not good in my opinion.

Head shyness can come from many different stimulations, not just possibly ear cropping at a later age. When we had Orion's ears cropped (around 10 weeks) he was the biggest baby (always has been since) and so my husband cradled his head in his lap while sleeping. Well...he still wants his head cradled between our legs when on the couch or sleeping and he is 10 years old. This is a HABIT we created not a head shy issue.


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

I wouldn't worry about a thing, so go for it! :thumbsup: LaBounty did my boy too, at 16 weeks.


----------



## kinglocz (Nov 17, 2009)

225 is the price to crop ears over there yall luccy were i live the least is 425 and the most is 600


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

kinglocz said:


> 225 is the price to crop ears over there yall luccy were i live the least is 425 and the most is 600


Actually, LaBounty charged me $175, however, that was back in May of '08. For anyone in Southern California: LaBounty is located in Studio City/Encino in Los Angeles County.


----------



## kinglocz (Nov 17, 2009)

really im thinking to going bacc home to minnesota to see tha fam and to get kings ears done... its cheaper there to and i kno the vet personally so i can get a hook up on them


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

You have to decide what is best. Things can certainly go wrong thought the majority are fine.

I had friends who lost a dog who had an allergic reaction when put under. RIP little one. That is not the stuff that most hear about as it is not as common, but certainly does happen.



StaffyDaddy said:


> Ive seen pups as young as 3 weeks cropped, and pups as old as a year. All turned out just fine...


 3 weeks YIKES! I find that sad...


----------



## Danny7600 (Nov 21, 2009)

Thanks guys i appreciate the help, i got to come up with the cash and try to get it done.


----------



## smokie bandit (Dec 2, 2009)

*crop*

i would like to get my new pups ears cropped and i hear labounty is the place to go i live in sfv and cant find the name on google can sum 1 link or send me the phone number it wouold help alot thanks


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

smokie bandit said:


> i would like to get my new pups ears cropped and i hear labounty is the place to go i live in sfv and cant find the name on google can sum 1 link or send me the phone number it wouold help alot thanks


LA Bounty, Robert D DVM - Tully & LA Bounty Vet Clinic, Studio City, CA : Reviews and maps - Yahoo! Local

LA Bounty, Robert D DVM - Tully & LA Bounty Vet Clinic
(818) 762-1491 
11966 Ventura Blvd, Studio City, CA 91604 Get directions 
Cross Streets: Between Radford Ave/Ventura Pl and Carpenter Ave


----------



## Pits4Life (Mar 31, 2009)

We had our males ears done at 6 months. He did great and never acted like he had anything done. He didnt scratch at them at all in fact they never even put a cone on him. They were standing so well that he didnt have to have the ears posted or taped after the stitches came out. 

We had to search to find a vet that would do them at an older age if at all. So many vets are leery of doing it bc its now bc of the politics behind it, if you will. Many people think that bc its a cosmetic surgery that it is being deemed cruel. Anyways, my advise would just be sure that you find a vet who will look at the dog first and give you their honest opinion. We were told by the ver who did ours about the precautions of having them done when they are older, i.e more bleeding etc. The older the dog gets the more their cartilage in the ear forms which could make it hard for them to stand,etc. Our boys ears were very erect and the vet felt confident that there wouldnt be any problems. 

It cost us almost 400 but they turned out great. I dont see anything wrong with it and our boy is not head shy from having it done. He was when he first had them done but that was just because they were sore.


----------



## chiakong (Sep 21, 2009)

I got my boy done at Labountys at the end of August, he is simply the best in the area. It cost me $175 because he was under 25 lbs, but I think its more by how much he weighs. I'd say go for it, but the earlier the better for the dog especially with cartilage issues


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

I just sent my girl pup Freebie to get hers done today for $190. We know this vet's work because he did three of our other dogs and they look great. I'll be glad when my lil girl is home though.


----------



## MasterYuna (May 8, 2012)

Where in mn... i am from mn and looking for a place to get my pup ear clip


----------



## BusterFrWatts (Apr 12, 2011)

LaBounty is awesome, funny old guy...But, your way in another state. Goooogle search


----------

